# SmugMug Export Plugin



## T.D. (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been using Jeffrey Friedl's SmugMug export plugin for quite awhile. Lately, however, I cannot seem to upgrade. I'm stuck on a version from June. I go through the procedure to get the new version and it doesn't work. I have a registered version (can't remember if that's the term he uses). Any suggestions on what I can try?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 4, 2009)

If you haven't tried, use the Plugin Manager located on the &lt;File&gt; menu. Then after the plug-in has been installed, click the &lt;Reload Plugin&gt; button on the Plugin (inside Plugin Manager). 
If that does not work, try removing the plugin and start over.


----------



## T.D. (Sep 4, 2009)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=7727.msg52851#msg52851 date=1252'81757]
If you haven't tried, use the Plugin Manager located on the &lt;File&gt; menu. Then after the plug-in has been installed, click the &lt;Reload Plugin&gt; button on the Plugin (inside Plugin Manager). 
If that does not work, try removing the plugin and start over. 
[/quote]

Thanks. That's exactly what I've done a dozen times (plugin manager, download upgrade, reload, etc). I just tried it again with the latest version with the same result. 

I haven't tried just manually deleting the old plug in. I guess that's next. It won't "forget" that I have a fully registered version if I do that, will it?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Sep 5, 2009)

Even if it forgets just put the number in again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2009)

Try downloading the latest version from his website and installing it manually rather than using the automated update download - sometimes that can get broken.


----------



## T.D. (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Victoria. That's what I did and it worked.


----------



## MPRamsey (Aug 4, 2013)

I am still using Lightroom 3.6 (hopefully upgrading to 5 in Sept.).  However, I'm attempting to update to the latest SmugMug plugin downloaded from SmugMug.  I followed their instructions to install it but am unable to get Lightroom to recognize that there is a new version.  My current plugin FILE is named SmugMug.lrplugin.  However, the newly downloaded zip file contains a FOLDER named SmugMug.lrplugin that contains many files, none named SmugMug.lrplugin but many .LUA files.
I come to the point of wanting to Remove (from the Lightroom Plugin Manager and NOT from the Lightroom Publishing Manager) and the Remove button is grayed out.  So now I'm stuck.  Lightroom won't recognize the new plugin and won't let me Remove the current plugin.  Can anyone provide any help?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't checked the new SM plug-in yet, but will it let you just select the SmugMug.lrplugin FOLDER, without navigating down further inside it?


----------

